# Greenwick's likes /dislikes list for the 2nd reaper 2015 (saving for my own notes)



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Greenwick said:


> I highly underestimated how much stuff to put in my likes/dislikes in my original application! Love seeing what everyone else has posted. So many ideas! I'll probably be editing this a bit between today & tomorrow.
> 
> 
> First off, I love crafting! My husband & I are artists who adore Halloween, so it's a nice time of year to just go wild. Second, we are total geeks! Love anything to do with science, animals, & comic books. Also Lovecraft & old radio plays, classic horror, horror/sci-fi b movies,
> ...


----------



## John A Gomez (Oct 21, 2015)

Lol great write up looks unclear


----------

